# Advice wanted - 4500 size Daiwa



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I am after a tough 4500 sized reel for live baiting from the yak, and surf fishing, to be spooled with 15-20lb braid. Have had good recent experiences with smaller Daiwas. Does anyone have any experience with either of these three? Or have any other suggestions for a reel of this type? Budget of $200.

Daiwa Opus Bull 4500: Cheapest at $109, spare spool, 3 bearing
http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ct_id=4678

Daiwa Sealine Bull 4500: $169, spare spool, 5 bearings (2crbb), water resistant drag
http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ct_id=3660

Daiwa Exceler Oceano 4500J: Most exy at $199, 3 bearing (1crbb), no spare spool BUT waterproof drag
http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ct_id=3976

Leaning towards the Sealine Bull at this stage, but any opinions or advice welcomed!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

shimano baitrunner 3500 or 4500. waterproof drag, bit on the heavy side but tough as nails. around $150-$180


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

x2 on the baitrunner in the 3500

but given you are a daiwa man, get a SOL 4000......you know you want to!


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Daiwa Catalina Z4500H. Built with Saltiga technology and a sealed drag these things are only one rung below the Saltigas at less than half the price. With a 5.4-1 retieve ratio. light weight and 9+1 ball bearings they are good for casting slugs from the beach as well. I use mine to livebait for tuna and macs, popper for GTs and slug cast off a 10' for tailor from the beach.

Pick one up at Ray and Anne's tackle for $499. If the price is too high go for a Shimano Saragosa or Spheros. IMO both are better reels (more expensive too) than the three youve quoted below.

I went thru the same process you are at the moment and looked at all those reels before I settled for the Catalina.

CATALINA 4500H 5.4 9+1 575g PE. 30lb/400m, 40lb/300m


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

Lazybugger said:


> Mate keep a lookout for Capricorn 4500j's. They are usually around the $290-$350 mark but I picked one up as a special from BCF online during a "happy hour" for $159+postage recently. I think they are replacing the models and my research showed Annaconda was getting rid of them for a similar price earlier in the year as well.


My favorite reel as an allrounder and will handle 30lb easy with 9kg of drag. Almost identical to the exceler oceano 4500j bar a bearing or two.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Squidder - you could consider a TD Advantage 4000 - Got One Stepney has them for $199 - a pretty good buy and good for 20lb braid.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Squidder
I recently bought myself an Abu Soron STX60 which came with a spare spool. Apart from being light, they are also bloody tough!
Here is a link:

http://www.abugarcia.com/prod.php?k=132 ... 0+(1139292)

I also saw that on MoTackle they are now selling them at AUD$165.
Try it and see what you think.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks all for taking the time to reply  Much appreciated but now my head is spinning in a whirl of CRBBs, ARBs, sealed drags and line capacity :?

Davey and Chris, I like the waterproof/sealed drag on the baitrunner, it is a must for longevity on a reel used in the yak a lot, and I know the reputation of the baitrunner is tops, but I think I'm after something a bit less clunky/bulky, and a bit lighter. As for the 4000 Sol......I should have bought one when Ray and Annes had the Japanese made ones going for $299 a few months back. Too late she cried! 

Lazy and Diabolical, I wish I had jumped on that deal when it was going. Looking at the Capricorn specs on Motackle it is spot on for what I need, and it has a spare spool!

Paulo, I would truly love to get a Catalina but it's a little exy for my budget - Ray and Annes have also bumped them up to $599  But they do have the Spheros 8000 for $149 

Eric - that is an awesome reel! If it were in Aus I think I'd already have one 

Solatree - $199 is a very good price for a TDA 4000 - I wonder if they do postage to Canberra? 

Simon - having taken off my Daiwa blinkers ;-) I think the Abu might be the one. Have you used yours much?


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

I have used it a lot and must say I love it. Have used it both jigging and for flicking SP's, and it seems very reliable. I also have with me a Daiwa DG20, which although a bit of a tractor is a really tough reel. I guess the price of the Soron is pretty unbelievable.
There is a short article on the Soron on the Tackle Tour.com website.
Here is the link:

http://www.tackletour.com/reviewabugarc ... repg3.html

Cheers
Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks Simon, I came across this comprehensive review last night - it seems like the Soron is just about the best value for money reel there is. 

http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/ ... p?t=638460

Can you give me some idea of the size of your STX60? It's hard to compare different brand reel sizes with the different sizing systems, and I'll be ordering online without getting my hands on the reel. I'm not sure whether the 60 or 70 is the one I want. Do you think your 60 is bigger than (or same size as) say a 4000 sized Daiwa?

Cheers


----------



## yutryn (Sep 6, 2008)

Squidder said:


> I am after a tough 4500 sized reel for live baiting from the yak, and surf fishing, to be spooled with 15-20lb braid. Have had good recent experiences with smaller Daiwas. Does anyone have any experience with either of these three? Or have any other suggestions for a reel of this type? Budget of $200.
> 
> Daiwa Opus Bull 4500: Cheapest at $109, spare spool, 3 bearing
> http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ct_id=4678
> ...


hi squidder
ive got the opus 4500 and the sealine 4500
these are awesome reels and with a very smooth strong drag(18kg) tested
ive stopped 15kg yellow fin tuna easily with both of these reels and also big drummer from the rocks 
ive had my opus for 3 years and given it a flogging and it is still perfect
and for that price just try it you wont regret it

cheers
dan


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Squidder
I compared the size of the 60 and 70 and really found very little difference in size, except in spool capacity. I am sorry,but I have never even seen a Daiwa 4000, so I really can't compare them. I think a lot of the other guys on the forum know a lot more about this than I do, so maybe steer more to what they suggest. It's just I have found the Abu was a very pleasant surprise, both in terms of weight, drag and price. I can maybe compare the Soron to a Penn 6500 or a Daiwa BG 30, minus the weight.
Good luck with the search. I am sure that whatever is suggested on the forum will be perfect!!  
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## shamozzle (Nov 18, 2007)

Having tried a fair few daiwas the 4500 oceano j has to be one of the best value reels on the market. 9kg of drag straight from the box takes some hanging on to in a yak!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Squidder said:


> Solatree - $199 is a very good price for a TDA 4000 - I wonder if they do postage to Canberra?


_Real four concept TD Advantage reels put a winning combination of strength, durability and ultra smooth performance on your side. Six ball bearings inc. 2 CRBB, plus a rugged computer die-cast aluminium construction make these reels ideal for both freshwater and *saltwater use*. The long cast X-treme ABS system will let you reach the distant spots with even the lightest lures. And when you do hook up, you can count on the super consistent *sealed drag *to provide reliable fish stopping power.
Aluminium body and sideplate 
Braid friendly AirBail 
Silent cross wrap oscillation 
Infinite anti-reverse 
Digigear II drive system 
*Hyper tournament waterproof drag *
Machined aluminium handle 
6 stainless steel ball bearings inc.2 CRBB bearings 
Twistbuster II 
ABS aluminium spool with titanium nitride ring 
Washable construction 
Micro precision click adjustable drag 
*Spare spool *
5 year warranty _

It fits your requirements - Want me to ask about postage ? Happy to check with the guys on your behalf....http://www.gotone.com.au/stores/sa/stepney_contact.htm


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

simond11 said:


> Hey Squidder
> I compared the size of the 60 and 70 and really found very little difference in size, except in spool capacity. I am sorry,but I have never even seen a Daiwa 4000, so I really can't compare them. I think a lot of the other guys on the forum know a lot more about this than I do, so maybe steer more to what they suggest. It's just I have found the Abu was a very pleasant surprise, both in terms of weight, drag and price. I can maybe compare the Soron to a Penn 6500 or a Daiwa BG 30, minus the weight.


Thanks for going to the trouble Simon. I think the 60 will be ample for me, especially since I will be spooling with braid.



solatree said:


> It fits your requirements - Want me to ask about postage ? Happy to check with the guys on your behalf....http://www.gotone.com.au/stores/sa/stepney_contact.htm


Thanks for your kind offer Andrew but I have decided to give the Abu Soron STX 60 a go. I ordered one today from Motackle, plus some 20lb Sunline Super PE, and a lure I didn't _really_ need 8) . Depending on how the reel performs (and how well my budgeting performs as well :? ) I may order another, or revisit this thread for other options.

Thanks for your input everyone!  I'll post a review of the reel once I've put it through its paces.


----------

